# Has the T5 finally met it's match?



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

I know that the Fluke T5 is one of the most widely used testers. Recently I took a look at Milwaukee's offering and it seems like the features include the exact things that the T5 always should have had.










This meter is Cat III rated, measures current up to 200A, is True RMS, and has a LoZ feature. It costs about $10 less than the T5. All the reviews I read on it were good. 

I wonder if this will push Fluke to upgrade their T5 into something with LoZ and True RMS?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hopefully it will push fluke to improve theres.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have the greenlee version of the t5. the csj-100. does everything the t5 does and it also does diode checking and also has the ncv detector. The greenlee also does up to 200 amps in the fork whereas the t5 is 100 amps. They all do the same thing. But i would never buy the milwaukee. I have the milwaukee volt tic with the light and it sucks I bought a ideal and fluke volt tic and they blow the milwaukee away. On most jobsites you see fluke meters, Ideal meters and now recently klein meters. I havent seen any milwaukee stuff yet. And also that meter is cat IV rated not just cat III


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I know that the Fluke T5 is one of the most widely used testers. Recently I took a look at Milwaukee's offering and it seems like the features include the exact things that the T5 always should have had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Competition is good....:thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Holy crap, this is literally everything I ever wanted in a first line tester! 


True RMS current clamp
True RMS voltage with selectable low-impedence
Non-contact voltage sensor
Flashlight
Resistance/Continuity
Back-lit display
Cat IV 600 volts























If it had a vibrating feature for voltage it would be 100% perfect. I think it might be time to hang up the T+Pro....

-John


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

As I read more into it, I like it even more. 

Many places are selling it for well over $100 (some places are $139 or even $159), but Amazon has it for $89.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

The prices are all over the place. Check ebay.

I love mine.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

If it is anything like the volt tic you guys can have it LOL. I don't want a part of it.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Chevyman30571 said:


> If it is anything like the volt tic you guys can have it LOL. I don't want a part of it.


IMO, all tick tracers suck except the Fluke.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> The prices are all over the place. Check ebay.....


 $60 brand-new-in-package with free shipping, it should arrive at my door next week. :thumbup:

Why, yes, I _do_ have poor impulse control. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Big John said:


> $60 brand-new-in-package with free shipping, it should arrive at my door next week. :thumbup:
> 
> Why, yes, I _do_ have poor impulse control. :whistling2:
> 
> -John


You ordered the 2205-20, right? They have a few similar models. You got a really good price.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> You ordered the 2205-20, right? They have a few similar models. You got a really good price.


 Yeah, I got the 2205 which is the one with Low-Z. They have 5 or 6 different models which look very similar, it explains why the prices seem to be all over the map.

But $60 was damn low. That's less than I payed for my T+Pro. Even if this is junk, it won't be much of a loss. Check it out, I think there are still a couple auctions at similar prices.

-John


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

I noticed two different packages, I wonder if one is like the "Home Depot" model of a lower quality


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I noticed two different packages, I wonder if one is like the "Home Depot" model of a lower quality


 Crap. Well, I sure hope the one on the right is the higher-quality one, because that's what I bought.

To be honest, though, I'm not expecting a product of fantastic quality. I mean, it's a tester packed full of bells and whistles for $60? They had to cut corners somewhere to get to that price, unfortunately.

-John


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I noticed two different packages, I wonder if one is like the "Home Depot" model of a lower quality


What are you talking about? Home Depot's quality is exactly the same:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

not true. WHen home depot sold ideal products they were maid in Taiwan. If you bought the same product at a supply house they were made in the usa. Same goes for drills at depot. they are consumer grade were as if you go to a power tool store they are industrial. The only drills that are the same in depot and in a quality store are the hilti drills. I had the conversation with a makita rep and a hilti rep.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Chevyman30571 said:


> not true. WHen home depot sold ideal products they were maid in Taiwan. If you bought the same product at a supply house they were made in the usa. Same goes for drills at depot. they are consumer grade were as if you go to a power tool store they are industrial. The only drills that are the same in depot and in a quality store are the hilti drills. I had the conversation with a makita rep and a hilti rep.


I think he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

No its true. Why would the rep lie to me? Honestly?


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Chevyman30571 said:


> No its true. Why would the rep lie to me? Honestly?


 I believe you that Home Depot forces manufacturers to make lower quality tools for them to sell, just like Walmart. 

I'm pretty sure NolaTigaBait feels the same way, he was just being sarcastic.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I think he was being sarcastic.


That is correct.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

For those of you that have the Milwaukee meter, how is the response time of it? When you go to take a reading how long does it take for the reading to settle? Slow meters are frustrating.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> For those of you that have the Milwaukee meter, how is the response time of it? When you go to take a reading how long does it take for the reading to settle? Slow meters are frustrating.


It seems to be every bit as quick as my 179.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

That's good Jeff. Do you own a T5 as well? If so, how does it compare?


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> That's good Jeff. Do you own a T5 as well? If so, how does it compare?


I bought the Milwaukee about 6-mos ago during a promo deal (got a free m12 impact kit) at my supply house after my t-5 was lost/stolen. 

If I lost it tomorrow, I'd buy another one over the t-5 in a heart beat.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty good. Is yours the M12 model that takes M12 batteries, or the AA model like in the picture in the first post?


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Wow, that's pretty good. Is yours the M12 model that takes M12 batteries, or the AA model like in the picture in the first post?


It takes the aa.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, I just pulled the trigger on one. $52 to my door, can't beat it with a stick.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

gilbequick said:


> Ok, I just pulled the trigger on one. $52 to my door, can't beat it with a stick.


I saw that one on eBay but I hesitated :thumbup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I saw that one on eBay but I hesitated :thumbup:


Yeah, it's a tough one to pass up. 

I've been wanting a TRMS meter for a while but haven't gotten one because I really like the lo-z of the T+Pro. That one seems like a T+Pro, plus TRMS plus amp draw capabilities.

I was and still am a little skeptical because, well, it's a Milwaukee. It very well could be a fantastic product but will still have that "Hokey/Not as good as my Fluke/Ideal" connotation to it. Hearing a few guys here speak highly of it makes me feel better about the product. For the money I paid, I'm down to give it a go.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've been trying to figure out what the deal is with the different packaging, and why one style seems to be selling for much more on eBay, when I noticed something: Look directly above the display screen on each meter and tell me what you see that's different. I hope it doesn't mean what I think it means. 
















-John


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Check this: http://www.milwaukeetool.com/test-and-measurement/fork-meters/fork-meter-for-hvac-r/2205-20

It doesn't say TRMS there either, but it's in the specs.

When doing an image search, most of them don't say TRMS in that spot, but all the specs say that it has it.

Maybe the bottom picture is of a newer model that has TRMS written on it?


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, is it just me, or did someone buy all those inexpensive meters already? I'm searching eBay but they aren't there anymore 

Nevermind, I was confusing it with the 2206-20


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> ...Maybe the bottom picture is of a newer model that has TRMS written on it?


 I hope you're right. Even if not, like I said: It was only $59 bucks.

There are still a couple of 2205's between $60 and 65.

-John


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Look:










It's all good. It says "True-RMS" right there. The other packaging is the same meter with an updated packaging. It looks like it's a good bit more narrow to take up less room hanging from the hooks at the stores.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

I was at Home Depot today and looked at a different Milwaukee meter that they had. It's similar to the one we are talking about in this thread, but it has a spring loaded jaw, kinda like the Fluke 322 equivalent. 

That packaging has the leads bundled on the sides and the meter said TRMS in the same place as above.

So maybe THAT one is the Home Depot model and the one with the leads bundled underneath the meter is the normal model.

Or maybe I am putting too much thought into this :thumbup:

Let us know how it works out John :thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

As far as a first to grab frontline, I always thought this would be perfect if it had a selectable Lo-Z input:











http://www.amprobe.com/cgi-bin/pdc/viewprod.cgi?pid=2324&tid=1&type=elec


THAT would tickle my fancy :thumbsup:


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

76nemo said:


> As far as a first to grab frontline, I always thought this would be perfect if it had a selectable Lo-Z input:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are nice:thumbsup: It's what I keep in my hvac bag:thumbup:


----------



## MeterJunky (Apr 4, 2011)

*Better late than never - Milwaukee clarification*



RobTownfold64 said:


> I was at Home Depot today and looked at a different Milwaukee meter that they had. It's similar to the one we are talking about in this thread, but it has a spring loaded jaw, kinda like the Fluke 322 equivalent.
> 
> That packaging has the leads bundled on the sides and the meter said TRMS in the same place as above.
> 
> ...


 I couldn't find a clear answer here or on their website so I called Milwaukee. 
What they told me: two models, 2205-20 with Low-z & 2206-20 with temp and micro amps (geared towards hvac), packaging was changed to fit on hook at Home Depot, all are made to exact same standards, trms above screen was added to make it clear that the meters is trms, both models have been trms from day 1.
I bought one a couple weeks ago and haven't put it down. Only down side I've seen is it's thicker than my old t5 but if that gets me 200 amps I'll take it!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had mine for a couple of months now and love it. I've compared it to a calibrated fluke multimeter and it reads dead on. The light is actually bright enough to be useful and the backlighting on the display is great. The included leads are of good quality, soft and flexible. It really is what the T5 should be. 

The only thing I don't like about are the plastic plugs that that plug the leads into the meter. They stick out a little far and at first its a little annoying, but I'm used to it now. They're standard plugs so you can swap them out with whatever you like if you want to.

Bottom line, if I lost it I'd pick up another.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

MeterJunky said:


> I couldn't find a clear answer here or on their website so I called Milwaukee.
> packaging was changed to fit on hook at Home Depot, all are made to exact same standards, trms above screen was added to make it clear that the meters is trms, both models have been trms from day 1.


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/has-t5-finally-met-its-match-22166/index2/#post408707 :whistling2:


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

So I finally bought the Milwaukee. I like it a lot. The leads seem fine to me. I did buy the Amprobe 3' long leads because some big dumb socialist said they were better, but they don't fit into the probe holders on the back of the tester, so they are worthless. I'll stick with the factory leads.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I got my 2205-20 today. Looks good and seems to be accurate. Took it to the test bench and it read loads and voltage identical to the T5-600, TPlus Pro and the 336. Now I'll see how it holds up in the tool bag every day. I paid $65.00 to an online tool store.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

$65!!!

Can you post a link???


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

I got mine for $65 on eBay, a bunch of other people did too.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Voltage Hazard said:


> $65!!!
> 
> Can you post a link???


I just shopped it on Amazon and it came up in a few places. Some were a little more but you got a mail-in rebate form for a free M12 radio. Prices ranged from $65-$139.00. Mine shipped USPS from WI to IN in 3 days.


----------



## electronics4life (Aug 20, 2011)

Now that people have had some time to give this meter a good test in the field, does anyone have an update? Is holding up? Do you prefer it over the T5? Etc.

Thanks.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine's holding up just fine, and yes, I prefer it over the t-5.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I have four different testers... Im ok with it. I like my T5 it fits nice in my back pocket and 75 percent of the time its all i need. Millwaukee should stick to what it does best..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

when you buy stuff online your states arent getting any sales tax on anything... Just something to think about. Support your local merchants you cheap fu cks.... (i ment that lovingly) :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

captkirk said:


> when you buy stuff online your states arent getting any sales tax on anything... Just something to think about. Support your local merchants you cheap fu cks.... (i ment that lovingly) :thumbsup:


The tax is supposed to be paid whether the online merchant collects or not. Many states have some sort of use tax. The states get their cut when you file your taxes.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

*Recordpub.com - States lose out on billions in Internet sales*

AUSTIN, Texas — State governments across the country are laying off teachers, closing libraries and parks, and reducing health care services, but there is one place they could get $23 billion if they could only agree how to do it: Internet retailers such as Amazon.com. That’s enough to pay for the salaries of more than 46,000 teachers, according to the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics. In California, the amount of uncollected taxes from Amazon sales alone is roughly the same amount cut from child...
http://www.recordpub.com/news/article/5053202


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

electronics4life said:


> Now that people have had some time to give this meter a good test in the field, does anyone have an update? Is holding up? Do you prefer it over the T5? Etc.
> 
> Thanks.


I have it and truth be told I have no desire to aquire another T5, which is what I bought this meter to replace.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

It sucks!!!! mine broke the first week good concept piss poor quality typical of all chinese milwaukee crap


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had mine for a while now, and I love it. It's been tossed around a bit and it has held up just fine. The back light is great and the light on it is bright enough to actually be functional. I've compared the readings to 2 other freshly calibrated meters and it was dead on. It is my daily driver, with no desire to switch.


----------



## electronics4life (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I picked up a Milwaukee 2205-20 on ebay as my "beater" meter. That, and it was cheaper to get a 2205-20 fork meter for the low-z feature than it was to just get the adapter for my fluke.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I know that the Fluke T5 is one of the most widely used testers. Recently I took a look at Milwaukee's offering and it seems like the features include the exact things that the T5 always should have had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If an electrician is fimiliar with LoZ it's a great feature to have, most dont. True RMS is a sine wave reading that most electricans do not know what it is, nor could give a time when it is needed, There's a reason Fluke has kept the T5 simple and straight forward, keep a great product at a good price. I'm not knocking anyone here, I'm speaking from experience who's had many crews of electricians, if you know True RMS and LoZ thats great.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have had mine for several months now and love it. It is my every day meter in the tool bag. I was told by my AB automation guy that Milwaukee hired some former Fluke engineers a couple of years ago when they decided to go into this line. That would make some sense to me. I see some similarities.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The graphics are white on black, in lieu of Flukes black on grey.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

These Milwaukee meters look ok. I am looking into buying one of the new fluke clamp meters with the remote display that works up to 30feet away. That thing looks awesome. I know a couple guys with the T5, I bet the Milwaukee one has more bells and whistles for less money. Probably a good buy.


----------

